# Nikon D5: DR vs. ISO plots posted



## ahsanford (Mar 22, 2016)

Give up some low ISO DR to get better high ISO performance?

Who on earth would do _that?_ :

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3981547

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 22, 2016)

Whatever Canon does about low ISO DR now is going to be dismissed as hopelessly irrelevant and unfashionable  They just can't win, can they?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, a stop of low ISO DR lost, and no ISO invariance. Probably can't push images 5 stops in post. Poor Nikon users, the D5 must be a crappy camera. 

:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Quote from one of them:

"It's going to be very interesting for next few months here in DPR. Looks like to achieve anything at high end we had to sacrifice lower end DR. Canon have improved the DR for their new cameras and Nikon reduced it. Most probably 1DX II will have more DR than D5. I can see there will be lots of arguments here about this." 

Jack


----------

